# calcium chloride coverage?



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

curious as to the coverage on a bag of chloride? Ive never used the stuff so I have no clue. a customer does not want rock salt as they have stamped concrete around the church so all walks are to be treated with calcium chloride.

total walkways to be treated are approximately 4050 sq. ft., would be spread by an earthway C24HD stainless spreader, I can close off the pattern to a narrow center path. 

i know bb's roll, so ive heard that nuggets are good, and you get better coverage b/c they stay in place. what do you guys think?

and is peladow the same thing?


----------



## jwwieberg (Feb 1, 2004)

*coverage*

I believe the bags says 3-4 oz per sq feet, and I believe someone said that's about 2,500 sq ft.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

is this for the bb style? I havent had a chance to go to the suppliers to look at the bags yet, which is why Im asking. anything you recommend particularly?


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yea id also like to know the coverage of one 50lb bag of CC.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

From Oxy the new owners of the formerly DOW peladow line, peladow CalCl will cover 1500 to 3500 SqFt. They guy there sent me a spreadsheet to figure coverage, it's not super helpful. I was hoping for a tighter range but if you estimate usage on the lowest end for everything you have you'll end up OK


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

that does help out alot, id probably be safe figuring about 2K of coverage per bag. thanks for the responses guys!


----------

